# 09 Jetta 2.5 transmission swap information???



## jus10vw (Feb 24, 2010)

I have a 09 Jetta 2.5 w/ a 5spd tranny that is having bearing failure. The car has just over 95K miles on it. The transmission code is KPF. I wanted to know what other 5spd transmission I can swap into it. I want something that has a better final drive for fuel mileage since the transmission that is currently in it tachs 3400 at 75 MPH. Can you swap a 2012 Jetta 5spd in my generation Jetta?


----------



## granth (Dec 5, 2001)

Any 0a4 5-speed should bolt up, no issues. I believe the later models (2012-13) had longer gears.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

for the most part, any and all vw transmissions made for 4 cylinder vehicles will bolt on.

Keep in mind that you will need to trim the top end of the bell housing as it might touch and crack the timing cover.


----------



## jus10vw (Feb 24, 2010)

I have found a number of 2012 Jetta 2.5 LDZ transmissions does anyone know if this one will work in a 09 Jetta?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

jus10vw said:


> I have found a number of 2012 Jetta 2.5 LDZ transmissions does anyone know if this one will work in a 09 Jetta?


even though its a similar chasis, same manufacturer, same engine, same mounting points and likely the same or VERY similar bell housing, no... i doubt it will work on a 09 jetta


----------



## jus10vw (Feb 24, 2010)

That was my thought what about a Jetta Sportwagen transmission?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

obviously sarcasm is lost on you.


----------



## jus10vw (Feb 24, 2010)

No I just was hoping I could get some solid answers on what fits. I also want a little better mpg since I drive all interstate.


----------



## granth (Dec 5, 2001)

I'll echo this again for ya... 

All 0a4 5-spd's will fit. In other words, any VW MKV or MKVI 5-spd will work. They all use the same case, regardless of what gears are inside.


----------



## jus10vw (Feb 24, 2010)

granth said:


> I'll echo this again for ya...
> 
> All 0a4 5-spd's will fit. In other words, any VW MKV or MKVI 5-spd will work. They all use the same case, regardless of what gears are inside.


Thank you so much.


----------

